# Prolactin



## smc635 (Sep 12, 2021)

Hey guys, after a lifetime with lyme disease, my body is kinda screwed up. It is what it is and I still work out. I am not making progress in the gym and do not even get a pump when I lift. About the only thing I have not tested for is prolactin but I will be soon. Does prolactin have much or anything to do with progress in the gym?


----------



## matsuo munefusa (Oct 7, 2021)

It definitely does. High prolactin will slow you down. Did you ever test it?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 8, 2021)

smc635 said:


> Hey guys, after a lifetime with lyme disease, my body is kinda screwed up. It is what it is and I still work out. I am not making progress in the gym and do not even get a pump when I lift. About the only thing I have not tested for is prolactin but I will be soon. Does prolactin have much or anything to do with progress in the gym?



Prolactin can definitely effect things. What blood markers have you had tested and what were the results? What is your diet like? What did you eat yesterday (include everything)? Do you drink lot's of water? Salt intake?


----------

